# Advise on Running treadle sewing machine



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Just bought a Janome 712T, installed it in my treadle cabinet, oiled it good, oiled the treadle parts good and now trying to get used to the treadle. Do you have to be able to walk and chew gum at the same time?

I get to going on it and then slow down or hesitate and then it goes backwards. My husband thought I should run it for 20 minutes every day for a week to get use to it.

Do you have any helpful advise?


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it takes some getting used to, for sure. Seems mine does the same thing, she who hesitates (on the treadle) is lost, LOL. But what's not to like about sewing, or trying to, whilst giving the legs aerobic exercise? Makes one feel virtuous and healthy and green for the planet and all.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it a Singer treadle? 
Personally, I don't like Singer for that very reason; it feels clunkier and seems to...stall?...easier than my Free treadle with the nice ball-bearings.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think your husband is right. Make a small project to get used to it.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Is it a Singer treadle?
> Personally, I don't like Singer for that very reason; it feels clunkier and seems to...stall?...easier than my Free treadle with the nice ball-bearings.


Yes it is a Singer Treadle. My husband thought it was because the Janome machine needs broke in.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Loosen the belt a bit. Sounds counter intiutive but really a looser belt is better than a snug belt. The belt should be just snug enough to make the wheel turn and no tighter. Other than that, you just need practice. Don't give up, it will come.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Something else that I do, I actually put my dominant foot (I'm right-handed, so right foot) forward a bit and hang the left foot a little more toward the back. My grandmother had me do that. She swore it gave me more control.....hope it helps. It's like everything else...practice, practice, practice! Good luck! I love the 'swishing' noise of the treadle. It takes me back to sewing with her.


----------

